# BFP but in limbo :-(



## africaqueen

Hi girls.
I am posting in here as i did not want to deny this baby acknowledgment if that makes sense... I got my :bfp: this morning. This is far from straight forward for me. Here is my story...

I lost my first baby at 6wks pregnant as it was ectopic. I had emergency surgery and lost my tube also. We waited the 3 mths to ttc again and after tons of pregnancy symptoms last wk(nausea, vomitted twice, exhaustion and very weepy) i tested the day before af was due and BFN. The next day af arrived as reg as clockwork and was heavy as usual and lasted the usual 5 days. I stopped bleeding 4-5 days ago and then last night there was pink when i wiped. Same again this morning so just to reassure myself i used the last hpt i had left. it was a instant strong positive. Used a first response after that incase the test was faulty and again a strong positive. Went to the EPAU today to have blood tests, got result back before and my levels are 371.3 so pregnant. They are doing more bloods on thursday to see if the levels have doubled, slightly increased or dropped... so i have to announce this bfp as its my baby's first sign of life, but i will not knw intill thursday if i am having/had a mc, if my baby is ectopic again or if we have a healthy bean. 

Please pray for us and congrats to all the other BFPS xxx


----------



## calliebaby

Praying for you.:hugs:


----------



## princess_bump

praying for your little bean darling :hugs: xx


----------



## broodylocket

congrats hun xx hope everything will go okay xxx


----------



## betty14

FX'ed for you, and lots of sticky vibes coming your way 

x xx 


:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## wubba

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Good luck xxxxx:flower::flower::flower:


----------



## elsie2010

:hugs: gl


----------



## ArticBaby

FX'D :hugs:


----------



## louise1302

everything crossed for you hun xx


----------



## amylk87

:hugs: good luck and i hope this bean sticks for you xx


----------



## Groovychick

Fingers crossed for you. :hug:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Im praying for you hun !!! LOTS of prayers!


----------



## LittleAurora

fingers crossed!!!! xx


----------



## mjspyt

Praying for your little bean hun:hugs:


----------



## Patience

fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Sumaspikey

Have everything crossed for you! Good luck xxx


----------



## RebeccaLou87

Fingers and toes crossed for you hun!

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks everyone. I tested again this morning and got a stronger BFP...

https://i941.photobucket.com/albums/ad257/habeeb80/036.jpg

Just pray our lil bean is not in my tube again :-( xxx


----------



## Drazic<3

Really, really hoping for a healthy bean sweetheart :hugs: :dust:


----------



## ragdoll

OMG. Wishing for sticky bean for you.


----------



## Jolene

What a nice dark line! I'll keep you in my prayers. Stick little beanie!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

sooooo glad the line got darker for you hon.....sending my love and prayers!


----------



## dizzy65

:hugs: wishing u the best of luck


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Yay im so glad it got darker !!!!! Keep me informed hun incase i loose this thread send me a private message :hugs::hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks girls 

Ruskie- i will deffo keep u updated. I am really fearing a ectopic due to the fact i had a full af and my numbers are quite low for 5wk 2d... i pray not xxx


----------



## ellieb31

OMG!!!!! Only just seen this thread. I so hope this is it for you - you really deserve it. I've got all my fingers and toes crossed for you today. I really hope that you get good news. :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## africaqueen

Ok ladies, Just got today's levels in and they were 371.3 2 days ago and today they are at 682!! The midwife said "usually" this points to a uterine pregnancy although we wont know for sure intill i get scanned on wed morning. I am a bit nervous about having to wait almost a wk but the midwife said judging by the results today she has no cause for worry, but should i have any blood loss, pain etc to call them. OMG I appear to be pregnant after a full af ladies!!!! I am in complete and total shock! xxx


----------



## ellieb31

Woo hoo!!!!!!!!

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: 

I'm so happy for you Sarah!! xx


----------



## africaqueen

Ellie- i am in utter shock tbh! Cannot understand how u can have a full and heavy af and be pregnant... amazing! i will relax more after wed i pray to god xxx


----------



## ellieb31

I'm not surprised you're in shock! After accepting that you were out for that cycle and planning what you'll do with yourself for the next few months and then BAM a BFP!! It's amazing! 

It's totally understandable that you're worried but it sounds as though all is looking good. I'll be on holiday when you have your scan but I'll be checking in on you as soon as I'm back! 

xx


----------



## africaqueen

ellieb31 said:


> I'm not surprised you're in shock! After accepting that you were out for that cycle and planning what you'll do with yourself for the next few months and then BAM a BFP!! It's amazing!
> 
> It's totally understandable that you're worried but it sounds as though all is looking good. I'll be on holiday when you have your scan but I'll be checking in on you as soon as I'm back!
> 
> xx

I knw, it is utterly amazing and goes to show that ANYTHING is possible!
You have a fab holiday and i hope i have a lil scan pic to show u when u get back home:winkwink: xxx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

YAY im so happy for you hun now i dont have to worry the whole time i am gone ! i think everything is going to be okay for you just a feeling i got =D well im off have fun this weekend and get excited :hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

Ruskiegirl said:


> YAY im so happy for you hun now i dont have to worry the whole time i am gone ! i think everything is going to be okay for you just a feeling i got =D well im off have fun this weekend and get excited :hugs:

Thanks so much! u seen this before i did, in ur dream:winkwink:
Have a fab time and i hope by wed i have a cute lil scan pic to show u xxx


----------



## Missy86

Congrats and good luck


----------



## sincerevon

AHHH!! I'm so upset that I'm so late to this thread! Congrats Africaqueen! I remember your story, we had both lost our beans around the same time. I'm so glad to see you're back and I hope this little one is here to stay!! :wohoo:


----------



## LittleAurora

yay!!! Im so pleased congrats!!!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hun that is amazing news!!! I have everything crossed possible that it's a healthy, happy bean in the right place. All us Sept Stars are routing for you! xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Fish&Chips said:


> Hun that is amazing news!!! I have everything crossed possible that it's a healthy, happy bean in the right place. All us Sept Stars are routing for you! xxx

Thank u and thanks lil aurora and to the rest of the sep stars:winkwink:
I pray i can continue to be a march mummy and finally get a nice big bump and some beautiful scan pics, followed by a healthy bubs:cloud9:

Good luck to all u girls over there in sep stars! not long now xxx


----------



## poppy

A massive congratulations!

xxx


----------



## fitzy79

Congratulations...what a great positive story!!


----------



## LOZANDEVIE

Fingers crossed for ya hun.- xxxx


----------



## xJG30

Congrats


----------



## KA92

Keeping my fingers crossed hub but congrats :)


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Keeping everything crossed for you, best of luck :hugs: xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

How are you doing hun?


----------



## africaqueen

Well i went for my scan and i am a lot earlier than i thought, as they could see nothing in the womb, other than the lining is thicker than usual. They scanned my tube for ages too and deffo nothing in there, so i am overjoyed at that! They said that i have a lil cyst with fluid on my ovary too and that this is a good sign as it stays there in early pregnancy to help bubs along  the nurse that seen me is the same nurse that dealt with my ectopic and she said all the signs are great and she highly doubts this will be another ectopic. She said ultrasounds are good but not good enough to pick up something so tiny at this stage. She said it seems to her that the bleeding which i thought was af was infact implantation bleeding, as she has seen many cases where women have bled heavy enough to believe its af. So she thinks im more like 4wks pregnant, hence the hcg level a few days ago. I am disappointed that im 2wks less than i thought but thankful my tube is clear and that the nurse has great confidence in this being a uterine early pregnancy 
So i will have to change my ticker, seeing as im nowhere near 6wks! lol.
I have another scan on the 15th and she hopes to see a tiny sac by then, but she said even then they may not see anything. Every pregnancy is different.
Sooo another 9 days to wait. Grrrrrrrrrrr

xxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Well that all sounds very positive!! Will be keeping everything crossed for you. x


----------



## GossipGirly

good luck xxxx


----------



## joannep

well good news so far hun. Congrats x


----------



## mrs mcgrath

keeping everything crossed for you. Hope the next 9 days go quick for you and they can see something at the scan :thumbup: 

Look after urself :flower:


----------



## pink_bow

Great news hun, hope it continues to go well xx


----------



## mariposa31

fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## southerngal2

That's good news! Hope all goes well for you!


----------



## Jakkiw2

AWW MRS im so so so over the moon for you, I hope you have a happy and health 9 months x


----------

